# newbie to surf casting



## fisherman123 (Jul 6, 2011)

hello everyone currently I cast about 40-50 yds with my current setup. Any casting techniques to help me cast farther are appreciated


----------



## kiyu (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi!!= )
can you tell us a little more detais about your "current setup" and where you want to fish.. on the sea...?? you need at least 80-100yrds to fish on the sea with surf casting..

rod arround 12 f to 14f a nice reel ... fixed spool or multiplier. 
also if you want to improve your technique you should watch youtube looks for OTG cast ... and PRactice, practice and practice = ).
Regards


----------



## fisherman123 (Jul 6, 2011)

8' daiwa beefstick, and will be getting a new reel for it by end of year


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, that beefstick (sorry, not trying to be rude) is not up to par for distance surf casting. I am not expert but at least 12' and a good rod (minimum rod similar to am Ocean Master 12' 6-12oz) I am learning the better rods load easier and cast better with much less effort. You have breakaway down in Texas, give those a try. I have heard good things about their HDX. Also you will need a GOOD reel. I love my Avet. Just started casting it and it is wicked! Hope this helps.

PS 
PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!! PRACTICE!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. Like spydermn said, you're gonna wanna bump up your rod legnth. That is if you are talking about surf casting. Like spydermn said you have Breakaway in your neck of the woods. BUT...the LDX and HDX come only in 12 feet. I have the LDX but had to cut it down to 12'6. My surf set ups go from 10'9 to 12'6. In my opinion, your rod selection should FIRST be determined by what you can afford. Then what species you are goin to target. Then what length works best for you. For example, I fish for striper where I live. The LDX is a great rod for that purpose but it was too long for me. I was good for 3 or 4 casts and then my back would start to hurt so I cut it down to 12'6 and now I am good to go. Reels are the same way. You want to pair the reel with the rod according to what you can afford and what application you want to use it for. Hope this helps.


----------



## crick0234 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm pretty much a newb to distance casting as well. hope i am not thread hijacking - i just dont want to flood the booards with new "hi i'm a newb" thread.

Currently i surf fish off the coasts of northern california... but we're talking about casts up to 30-40 yrds for perch with a light setup.

I do not know what's out there. Stripers when spring is around is all i know. Still researching but a buddy fisherman said "nothing worthwhile beyond the breaks, it's all in or close to the bay" 

I'd like to get recommendations tho - say that i am fishing for stripers off of the coast, what Rod is good? I am hoping the budget for the rod does not exceed $150. I think i've seen some lamiglas surfKing rods on amazon for ~120.

I'm an abu fan since i inherited my dad's 6500c3 and restored it (new ceramic bearings and worm gear as the olds were rusty, relubed and regreased) and am looking for a good condition abu blue yonder. originally i was looking for a Mag reel, but once again, my fisherman buddy chimed in and said brakes were bad/hurts distance. once u get used to casting technique you would never need the brakes anyways.

oh... and LURES! what would be recommended weights to cast/lure types to use? i had said 6-8 oz, but someone said those were way too heavy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, the first thing ya need to remember is, there is no such thing as stupid question. if are new to the sport and and have questions just ask. There are plenty of people on here that will help you. 

There are several good rods that are out there. Again you are going to have to check them out to see what feels comfortable in your hands. Off the top of my head, Tsunami Trophy or Air Wave, Daiwa Emcast Surf, Ocean Master, and Oceam Master Cape Point (which you can find for sale here). When you find a rod that you like, then look for the reel. Even go to the local bait shops and ask what they think. You will know when you find it.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

fiaherman123- i have an 8ft uglystick matched with a shimano baitrunner 4500B loaded with 20lb braid and i can get 400ft casts using a 4oz sinker. so you can get decent distance with your 8ft beefstick but getting a longer rod can increase your distance even farther. if you're happy with the rod get a good reel and load it with 10-30lb braid add a 30-40lb mono shock leader and let'em rip.

crick0234 if you're looking for a decent priced jack of all trades surf rod under may i suggest the team alabama surf rod it's a little over your budget but you get a dual rung rod that gets very good distance with a spinning reel (540ft with a thunnus 12000f loaded with 20lb braid) check it out and get back to us.


----------

